# Rhom Pics



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't know why, but seems to be the most difficult fish to photograph for me. Hope you like them.
View attachment 64626

View attachment 64627

View attachment 64629


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice monster


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

awsome rhom man!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

great rhom looks like a beast...


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

what fish??? i only see a MONSTER!!!!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

that thing is nuts


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice rhom


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

looks like a killer to me


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice rhom


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

Very nice colour !!


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

looks hella mean!sweet


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Badass rhom.


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

sic rhom, how big is that beast?

edit, just seen ur sig









ian


----------



## gok-tay (Feb 18, 2005)

nice black color


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

great rhom very dark coloration i ilke thet a lot with rhom,s !!!!


----------

